

Ask HN: What is the easiest/quickest way to buy bit coin? - bitcoinnn

I am wondering what is the easiest way to buy bit coin using a debit&#x2F;credit card?
======
sfrechtling
I think a lot of it depends what currency you are using to buy the btc. For
AUD I've heard positive things about
[https://www.coinjar.com/](https://www.coinjar.com/), for USD I've heard that
[https://www.bitstamp.net/](https://www.bitstamp.net/) is alright. I am not
making any claims about either - just heard from others that they have been
decent to use (quick, alright customer service).

This market list might help -
[http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/list/](http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/list/)

------
jordsmi
Most places won't take debit/credit card. You will have a much better time
using your bank account for a transfer or wire.

If you're in the USA I suggest [http://coinbase.com](http://coinbase.com) for
its ease. If not I'd look towards [http://bitstamp.net](http://bitstamp.net).
[http://kraken.com](http://kraken.com) is also another decent exchange.

